# Paint Correction Help



## ODONO (May 9, 2013)

Hi all I have a new Stinger with a small raised mark on my door looks like a chip, Kia want to respray the whole door I'm not happy with that please does anyone know of a good smart repairer in the Barnet area, with new techniques now days I'm sure a better result then respraying a whole door can be obtained, many thanks hopefully have posted in right place. ps love this forum I am a car cleaning nut now lol.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

ODONO said:


> Hi all I have a new Stinger with a small raised mark on my door looks like a chip, Kia want to respray the whole door I'm not happy with that please does anyone know of a good smart repairer in the Barnet area, with new techniques now days I'm sure a better result then respraying a whole door can be obtained, many thanks hopefully have posted in right place. ps love this forum I am a car cleaning nut now lol.


Can't help with smart repair near you, but who will pay if you decide to use smart repair ?

I presume Kia will be paying for the paint they want to do and will blend into the panels either side ?

Hope you get it sorted :thumb:

Edit: probably worth putting a photo up of the mark as someone might be able to offer advice...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

What colour is it please?


----------



## ODONO (May 9, 2013)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> What colour is it please?


Sorry Pearl White also a friend who has worked in the spraying game for years said to do a proper job would need to spray both doors and blend in, I know kia are paying but I don't want my brand new car resprayed! also lose car for a week I rather put up with mark sorry have tried to upload photo but no luck.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

ODONO said:


> Sorry Pearl White also a friend who has worked in the spraying game for years said to do a proper job would need to spray both doors and blend in, I know kia are paying but I don't want my brand new car resprayed! also lose car for a week I rather put up with mark sorry have tried to upload photo but no luck.


I think Pearl is a bit more difficult to paint / match...

Picture upload - I use Tapatalk on phone and very easy to upload one.

If it's raised, can it not be nibbled / sanded flat and polished up ???


----------



## ODONO (May 9, 2013)

Andyblue said:


> I think Pearl is a bit more difficult to paint / match...
> 
> Picture upload - I use Tapatalk on phone and very easy to upload one.
> 
> If it's raised, can it not be nibbled / sanded flat and polished up ???


Hopefully better photos












































Sent from my AGS2-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I’m not a professional, but I’m wondering if the could be removed / nibbled / sanded down and ‘polished’ out ? 

Might be worth an enquire...

Not sure I’d be going for a respray for something that looks so small...


----------



## ODONO (May 9, 2013)

I definitely not going for respray !!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Having just been in the same situation, I have a pearl white leaf bought brand new and had marks similar to that on the bonnet and rear bumper, it took 7 months of arguing but a few weeks back finally got it done. They had to full respray bonnet, roof, rear bumper, blend bonnet to front wings, took 10 days before I got it back. I’m not happy with the match though, because of the pearl and the fact different panels sprayed seperatly I think the way it’s applied is slightly different so in certain light it’s obvious to me, they seem much brighter than the rest of the car.


----------



## ODONO (May 9, 2013)

A friend of mine been spraying for 40 years said to do it properly you would need to spray both doors and wings or you will see it, kia will only do door!! no chance.


----------



## robx1r (Feb 16, 2016)

i really hope im not going to come across here as a smartarse, 
to correct that it does need painting, the majority of "new" cars have seen paint 
i remember years ago a brand new nevara with less than a kilometer needed a whole front end painting and wings replaced. 

once kia foot the bill for the job to be done right (and hold them to it.) i dont see the issue. its a brand new car and should be flawless. a stinger is not an economy car so it should be treated as such.

things to consider are if the clear coat is broken the laquer will eventully lift. a case of when not if. its not nice to hear but its the truth.

get it in writing that the paint will be perfectly matched or kia will foot the bill untill its right. and you want a courtesy car while its away or you will go above the dealership to kia directly


----------



## ODONO (May 9, 2013)

Kia will only pay for door to be resprayed I know that being pearl white I will see the difference, then it will turn out to be a long drawn out nightmare! even if they agreed to spray whole side I will still not be happy I am going to push to try and polish it out, if no I will live with it.


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

Just a thought would you be able to swop the complete door to one in same colour/ batch.


----------



## ODONO (May 9, 2013)

Wash monster said:


> Just a thought would you be able to swop the complete door to one in same colour/ batch.


No chance first white one my dealer has seen lol.


----------



## robx1r (Feb 16, 2016)

thats a defect under the paint, i dont see how the warranty wouldnt cover that. or the 7 year be affected because of that. but look its your car id rather the long road once its done right


----------

